# My silly mellow Bala Sharks



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

My bala sharks (Wallace & Earlstine) are possibly the most laid back sharks ever. When we got them research told us that they are jumpers and will probably eat anything that fits into their mouths. 
Ours have never jumped, much less made a splash, and have never eaten any of our fish. They live in my planted 55 gal with a variety of other fish and shrimp, including a few female bettas.
My favorite example of this:
Adding new female bettas to the tank. Wallace swam over, pecked at her. She flares and he is like "oooooh. You fish, not food.. you knows where food is?" She swam away and he went about his business of searching for flakes on the substrate. 
Hilarious, to say the least.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Cute. xD 

I love Bala sharks.. I'd like to have a few some day in the future. I just hope mine are as good as yours!


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, and pictures maybe?


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

How big can bala sharks get? Pictures would be appreciated, a video will be amazing lol.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

kfryman said:


> How big can bala sharks get? Pictures would be appreciated, a video will be amazing lol.


Wallace on the right, Earlstine on the left.
Bala sharks get up to 14 inches when fully grown. My boyfriend and I plan on upgrading our tank as needed for these two. I'll try to get a video later today.


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

AND a video.
Taken just a few minutes ago. 
http://youtu.be/VOjeVn8ixGs


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

VERY NICE TANK! Yes you will be upgrading soon!! They are already bigger than your Blue Gouramis. I once had 2 as well but in a 90 gallon long. We had them a very long time and they were about 10 inches long and IMO the 90 gallon was too small for them. They can swim real fast and yes can jump right out of the tank. I had to catch one once... it was flipping around the livingroom floor like a football, random directions and I grabbed the first thing I could to try to stop it!! One of the kids Frizbees to try to pin it down. It was no worse for wear. Better I got it, than one of the dogs. 
They are such a good natured shark!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

The Betta at 1:23 is very pretty by the way!!


----------



## twinjupiter (Aug 20, 2011)

Jakiebabie said:


> The Betta at 1:23 is very pretty by the way!!


Thank you! Her name is Adora.


----------



## elegantlyunsophisticated (Jul 13, 2011)

I love my bala shark! He's named Bruce (or Hulkfish, depending on who you talk to). Very peaceful fish that's lived with everything from teeny beginner tropical fish to the African cichlid gang now.


----------

